# need help finding a snowboard



## jenleider (Mar 28, 2011)

My 8 year old son would like me to try snowboarding with him. I am 4' 10" femaile and about 160lbs. I am athletic, play ice hockey and can ski but not sure what size board to look for? Can anyone help?


----------



## jenleider (Mar 28, 2011)

should I just go for a shorter board 138, 140 or worry about my weight and go bigger. I'm not sure how hard it will be to turn with a bigger board


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

jenleider said:


> should I just go for a shorter board 138, 140 or worry about my weight and go bigger. I'm not sure how hard it will be to turn with a bigger board


Hi,

Awesome that you want to snowboard with your son! I'm taking my 11 year old nephew out this season (if we ever get more snow!).

As for a board, definitely choose a size based on your weight, not your height. Have you researched or considered any up to this point? Also, it's helpful to include your boot size and the location/conditions you'll be riding.

OT - ice hockey player? Nice! I love hockey but have never been on skates lol


----------



## jenleider (Mar 28, 2011)

Women's size 8 - regular trails, no park- I haven't looked at anything yet - just wondering what to even look at

Thanks for your help


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

My wife rides a 143 at 5'2" 140lbs and size 7 shoe. I would think that you should be fine with a 143-145.


----------

